# Britney Spears, shaved bald..



## rajivrocks (Feb 18, 2007)

*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/02_02/britneybaldMOS1702_228x704.jpg


 Pop star Britney Spears sported a newly shaved head when she dropped by a Los Angeles tattoo parlor and quickly drew a crowd. 
 The Friday evening visit to the 'Body and Soul' tattoo shop in the Sherman Oaks district of Los Angeles came on the same day as People magazine and other entertainment media reported that Spears, 25, had recently entered a rehabilitation center in Antigua and checked out a day later. 

Britney Speers has been spotted at a tattoo parlour in Los Angeles, sporting a completely shaved head.

The new bald do shows off a tattoo on the back of the pop star's neck.
This time, the 25 year old had red and pink lips inked on to her wrist.
The haircut is extraordinarily different to her previous long blonde locks and is sure to shock fans.
A mother of two young sons, Spears has acknowledged that her image had taken a beating in recent months.
She has become a regular fixture on the nightclub circuit since her split from husband and former backup dancer Kevin Federline.
It has been reported that she recently checked into a rehabilitation centre in Antigua for a day







*Source*


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

is it a joke??


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 18, 2007)

Is that real or photoshopped?


----------



## rajivrocks (Feb 18, 2007)

do a little bit of google dude 
*news.google.co.in/news?hl=en&ned=in&q=britney&btnG=Search+News


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 18, 2007)

I did that now. What the heck is wrong with her?.


----------



## rajivrocks (Feb 18, 2007)

These celebrities just enjoy being on the headlines....


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

she s gone mad.. I cant believe it.. Some days back she stripped in a nite club


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 18, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> she s gone mad.. I cant believe it.. Some days back she stripped in a nite club



you got that video?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

is it a video?I thought it was just pics.Read more about her 'madness"
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007020805,00.html


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 18, 2007)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggnRbqcGAAA
*
The VIDEO *


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

yep i had the pics.. But sorry gx cant share here..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

Lol hilarious video.She looked like that tattoo guy
I loved it when a guy said "she has absolutely no hair left on her head"


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 18, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Lol hilarious video.She looked like that tattoo guy
> I loved it when a guy said "she has absolutely no hair left on her head"



Cant any indian actress do that too. It will be fun.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

nandita dass


----------



## rajivrocks (Feb 18, 2007)

yaar i think u forgot Shabana Azmi and Nandita Das
they both shaved their heads in 2000 for the shooting of WATER which was then opposed by the locals of Varanasi nd some political parties....


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

shabana azmi 2.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nah not them.

I want this females to shave their Head hair.

1. Kareena Kopper,
2. Bipanshu Basu.
3. Esha Doel.
4. Vidya Balan.
5. Samerra Reddy.
6. Mahima Chaudary.
7. Kim Sharma.
8. Shipla Shetty. 
9. Ashwiary Rai.
10. Celina Jaitely.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

wich??


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 18, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> wich??



All


----------



## nix (Feb 18, 2007)

i cant believe it..wtf??


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 18, 2007)

i saw the video...oh man britney gone mad....


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 18, 2007)

rajivrocks said:
			
		

> yaar i think u forgot Shabana Azmi and Nandita Das
> they both shaved their heads in 2000 for the shooting of WATER which was then opposed by the locals of Varanasi nd some political parties....



Didn't realise that Nandita Das was in Water, thought it was that old bengoly actress of Hollywood/Bollywood fame....


----------



## mediator (Feb 18, 2007)

She's evil!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007080016,00.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 18, 2007)

She is gone mad.

BTW vimal you r always online.Are u 24*7 channel.


----------



## freebird (Feb 18, 2007)

@least she found sometime for shaving


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 21, 2007)

Title made me think otherwise... like those recent eye-poppin  moments by britney. Then, the shockin... HEAD-shavin photo blew my mind off.

Looks like rehab knocked her brains off !!!


----------



## eddie (Feb 21, 2007)

This is a really sorry situation. No matter who she is and what she did but she is still a human being. Looks like she is going through terrible time. I just read on MSN that she is on the verge of a nervous breakdown. Such things should not happen to anyone


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 21, 2007)

Jus can't believe i used to drool over her earlier 
pretty sad state


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

She was partying again with a cheap blonde wig..with her mum babysitting her children.In fact she will be dead if K-fed takes her children-which will eventually happen.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 21, 2007)

Someone is selling her hair on ebay for a million bid.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

^^they would give it to charity.


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 21, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> @least she found sometime for shaving



lol


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 21, 2007)

She looks like a guy now. Imagine whole world. Woman cut their hair. No one is going to lust or go after them.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 21, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^they would give it to charity.



Ya i read abt that , 'Some part' will be donated to britny sp charity foundation.


----------



## Stick (Feb 21, 2007)

rajivrocks said:
			
		

> These celebrities just enjoy being on the headlines....



EXACTLY

Anything for being in NEWS


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

^^I think she is in real trouble this time.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 21, 2007)

apparently, a close relative died of cancer.

@thunderbird: Heard of Persis Khambatta?


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 21, 2007)

*         2 Britney*


*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2007)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> apparently, a close relative died of cancer.


They shave their heads on someone's death even in the US of A?


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 21, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> They shave their heads on someone's death even in the US of A?


no, but it might have been a mark of respect or something


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

^^No.She just tried to get rid of her previous life by removing her hair.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 21, 2007)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> apparently, a close relative died of cancer.
> 
> @thunderbird: Heard of Persis Khambatta?



No. explain
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^No.She just tried to get rid of her previous life by removing her hair.


Then all the woman should shave too. Coughs!!. To forget about the past


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2007)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> no, but it might have been a mark of respect or something


Well, even in India, it is considered a mark of respect, isn't it?


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 21, 2007)

Last time i heard tat she was going bald to be part of some Extreme Makeover show, which requires tat ur makeover should be *EXTREME *enough.

So she did tat


----------



## eagle_y2j (Feb 21, 2007)

i don't care 
*"Ghar Ki kehti hai fir ug jayegi "*


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 25, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> No. explain



sorry for the late reply.  but do a google search man. Persis Khambatta was "the pride of India"! 

Here - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persis_Khambatta



			
				aryarush said:
			
		

> Well, even in India, it is considered a mark of respect, isn't it?



I meant she didn't do it because of tradition.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 25, 2007)

She is looking very koooooooooooooooool !! awesome


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

She was in rage....*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,4-2007090094,00.html
*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007090413,00.jpg


----------



## mediator (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like wwf wrestler => "Kane"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

^^roflmao

__________
Here is the video..*youtube.com/watch?v=xPoEG01dsyo  (1 min 27 sec)


----------



## lalam (Feb 25, 2007)

[] I just shaved my head bald too []


----------



## caleb (Feb 25, 2007)

Now I am so comforted to know that if britney passes gas tomorrow I can be sure that I'll be able to catch up on that news in Random News...wah, wah kya baat hi.


----------



## rajivrocks (Feb 25, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> She looks like a guy now. Imagine whole world. Woman cut their hair. No one is going to lust or go after them.



LOL.....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 25, 2007)

iam going to shave tommorow


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Looks like wwf wrestler => "Kane"


No she is lady Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## webgenius (Feb 26, 2007)

Well now we can expect a lot of young gals to follow suit


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

*A new hair style for women*


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 6, 2007)

she has gone mad ..................nothing more


----------



## Pathik (Mar 6, 2007)

man she luks cute in her bald avatar too...


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 6, 2007)

BRITNEY Spears has flipped her lid in rehab, trying to hang herself with a bedsheet after screaming "I am the anti-christ" to frightened staff.
She made the demonic cry after scrawling the devil's number "666" across her head. 
Spears's manic behaviour has concerned relatives who once again fear for her safety, and has staff at the Promises Clinic in Malibu, California struggling to cope. 
The former chart-topper's troubles have been revealed in Britain's News Of the World, which broke the exclusive story.

More here:  *www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21325065-2,00.html
__________
Now.. that's really crazy...!! 

Reminds me of her song: Crazy. You drive me crazy..!!


----------



## forever (Mar 7, 2007)

^^^ pathetic


----------



## Pathik (Mar 7, 2007)

^^^^ really pathetic...


----------



## rollcage (Mar 10, 2007)

she is mad ....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

I love mad (My adorable darling) people


----------



## rollcage (Mar 10, 2007)

that means you are a Hardcore Fan for hers .. what ever she may do .. you like her


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

rollcage said:
			
		

> that means you are a Hardcore Fan for hers .. what ever she may do .. you like her



Iam not a hardcore fans of anyone. . Can i not love people?.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Mar 11, 2007)

I didn't liked Britney even before when she had hairs - so what u'll think will change my views now that she doesn't got hairs ?? L O L


----------

